# Happy 76th Birthday  Mick Jagger



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Today is his  birthday,   and he is on tour ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2019)

He looks 106...Dope, Booze etal....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

he's just had heart surgery... and he's back on tour already. I saw him in his exercise class just after he was released from hospital , he does all the moves in class that he'll do for every song on stage..


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes, he still has the moves   ..    Rolling Stones are in Houston tomorrow night on  their tour.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)

I always loved Mick and the Stones!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday Mick!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>



I like Wild Horses the best.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>



Those were the days alright.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)

@Bonnie, did you get the cheap seats? $67.00 to $497.00.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Bonnie, did you get the cheap seats? $67.00 to $497.00.



hehehe  .... cheap seats $90 >  nose bleed seats,    and   $1000+  on the floor.
https://www.stubhub.com/the-rolling...-7-27-2019/event/103938951/?sort=quality+desc


Did go to a concert of theirs   YEARS ago ...  got _pushed by the crowd to just below  center stage !!!!   ... Wa_s looking right up at them, and feeling the sound from the speakers going right through me.   Stood there the whole concert  .... well,  had to  ... couldn't move!  ..   After the concert,  thought about what a serious situation it  could have been.   This was at the Cotton Bowl in Dallas.  

But they were GREAT,   and  I could have almost touched Mick when he came prancing around the edge of the stage.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> hehehe  .... cheap seats $90 >  nose bleed seats,    and   $1000+  on the floor.
> https://www.stubhub.com/the-rolling...-7-27-2019/event/103938951/?sort=quality+desc
> 
> 
> ...


@Bonnie, the Ticker master site I went to must be broken,I also didn't see the + beside the 497.00, lol.

https://www1.ticketmaster.com/the-r...DMkEiGEVxS3BVVzR0MlNjMGVUUi1Sa3d1Nktncg%3D%3D
Anyway, I envy you being there when you did.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

A lot of rockers on this forum i notice. not many disco era nostalgiaholics. must say i enjoyed saturday night fever though. of course i love some stones. im trying to think of that stones song with an anti vietnam theme. that was such cool guitar chord progression.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>


I never get tired of this!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> A lot of rockers on this forum i notice. not many disco era nostalgiaholics. must say i enjoyed saturday night fever though. of course i love some stones. im trying to think of that stones song with an anti vietnam theme. that was such cool guitar chord progression.


Gimme Shelter


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 27, 2019)

When my sister had open heart surgery a few months before Mick Jagger, I would later joke with her that she was "ahead of the curve" on Jagger...


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 27, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> He looks 106...Dope, Booze etal....


Strongly disagree, and resent snide remarks about older people. You go ahead and try doing even a single one of his hits on stage, complete with his athletic dancing and singing. He's in great shape, and he looks great! You go, Mick!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2019)

As of October 14, 2015, Sir Michael Philip “Mick” Jagger of The Rolling Stones has seven children from four different women. 

With the birth of his first great-granddaughter, Jagger is said to be the first great-grandfather in the history of rock music. 

For details on the children-
https://hosbeg.com/many-children-mick-jagger/


----------



## charry (Jul 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday


----------



## toffee (Jul 27, 2019)

one of lifes great groups in the late sixtys -- I have many LPs of them ..


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2019)

Keith Richards looks like he's been dead for thirty years but alas they prove all the health nuts wrong....again.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Mick's youngest* son*  Deveraux  ....    he's 2 yrs. old.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Mick's youngest* son*  Deveraux  ....    he's 2 yrs. old.


Beautiful child, looks like dad, who was *74* when he was born!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Mick!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 27, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Strongly disagree, and resent snide remarks about older people. You go ahead and try doing even a single one of his hits on stage, complete with his athletic dancing and singing. He's in great shape, and he looks great! You go, Mick!


Mick is 75 I am almost83 (2 months) so I was talking about a younger guy not picking on seniors.  My comment only referred to the toll on his looks brought on by his lifestyle. I meant no offense. BTW I can't walk much less dance due to a stroke.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 27, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Mick is 75 I am almost83 (2 months) so I was talking about a younger guy not picking on seniors.  My comment only referred to the toll on his looks brought on by his lifestyle. I meant no offense. BTW I can't walk much less dance due to a stroke.



It's OK, AJ. If you ever read up on the Stones, something I imagine you are disinclined to do, you will find that Jagger never really got heavily into drug use because he was too busy writing tunes, working up his very physical stage routines, jet setting, and selecting women who constantly threw themselves at him.  He certainly was not totally out of the drug scene, but he never let it get completely out of hand, like some of his bandmates. One of his ex's claimed he smoked heroin, often, and did LSD, everyday, but those claims have never been substantiated. I tend to dismiss them as nonsense, because of his continuing, great physicality, at 76.

When I look at Jagger's face I think,  "Man, this guy has had an amazing life, and his face shows the depth of his character, and all he's been through!" It's a great face, an interesting face, as I see it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 27, 2019)

The three decades that separate us in age makes for much different opinions on some things and this might well be one of them.  Look, my taste in music and yours differs widely but we are both lucky enough to enjoy music that suits us.  I love the big band era of the 40's and many other types of music from my younger days.  It's all still out there for both of us to enjoy.  Have a great day, Amigo...


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 27, 2019)

Not to get contentious, AJ, but my band, which dominated the Austin private party scene for twenty years, was billed as: "The Most Versatile Dance Band In The Universe!" We played everything from Big Band Swing to Punk Rock. I can assure you that I not only like many, if not most, of the tunes you like, I also can play them and sing their lyric lines.  That being said, I must add that my musical tastes have absolutely nothing to do with how I view specific musicians, in any and all genres.

(When you turn 83, I'll be turning 67, hardly a separation of three decades.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 27, 2019)

Ok...


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Yes, he still has the moves   ..    Rolling Stones are in Houston tomorrow night on  their tour.


Yes they are! Wish I could see them.  I was always more interested in their music than the Beatles.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

JJ Watt got to hang out with Mick last night before the concert.   (for those that don't know who JJ is .... he is Houston's No.1 sports icon)


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Keith Richards  @ last night's concert


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

@Bonnie, Keith Richards looks pretty good here.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

... from last night


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> ... from last night


His energy is amazing!


----------

